# Bank Holiday Trip Photos



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We had a little road trip over the Bank Holiday just passed :yes:

A terrible journey from Brighton to Chester on the Friday...took about 8 hours due to accidents around Birmingham. One night in Chester and then a leisurely drive across the Peak District to stay with some friends in Sheffield for 2 nights. One the way, visited a few sites and took a few photos...some of which are stiched together panoramic shots (so large!)

First, the Anderton Boat Lift at Northwich. Fantastic piece of engineering and, despite the poor weather, we still had fun going up it in a canal boat:










Then onto the Peak District but first passed by Jodrell Bank by accident (weather still awful):










Through Macclesfield and on to Chapel-en-le-Frith and finally onto the road to Castleton (A6187); finely some sun :thumbsup::










710 decided I needed to climb part of Mam Tor and I seemed to have survived to make this posting







. The purple heather in the distance was stunning but the wind at the top was ear-numbing; I'm just glad it was summer:










[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And onto the real reason for this trip. Many years ago, when I was at Hull University, a group of friends and I visited Wainhouse Tower in Halifax....and I've always wanted to go back and pay it another visit.

It was restored in 2009 / 2010 but it is only open about 10 times a year, so not so easy to plan a quick visit from Brighton to Halifax but I did finally manage it last Sunday; Sheffield is only 40 mins away.




























A couple of friends:










And the all-important certificate:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

excellentdidnt realise it was reopened -but is that a sheep dangling off the tower 2 foto top?. :hunter:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> We had a little road trip over the Bank Holiday just passed :yes:
> 
> 710 decided I needed to climb part of Mam Tor and I seemed to have survived to make this posting
> 
> ...


That hill range is even more beautiful in the winter, Paul - This was taken looking towards Kinder Scout about 800m from Mam Tor:










Did you go along the collapsed road? that's also well worth a look next time you're there!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Stunning scenery! I love the peak district!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic photos Paul, thanks for posting... I came down to your neck of the woods a couple of weekends ago when the airshow was on, we watched it with friends from Lancing beach, got some photos to post sometime....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Fantastic photos Paul, thanks for posting... I came down to your neck of the woods a couple of weekends ago when the airshow was on, we watched it with friends from Lancing beach, got some photos to post sometime....


I assume that was the Shoreham one rather than the Eastbourne one....and you didn't call in and say hello. :schmoll:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

"Did you go along the collapsed road?"

Damned treacle miners!









Mike


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> We had a little road trip over the Bank Holiday just passed :yes:


my fav shot very very nice


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice panorama shots  looks lovely weather, wish there was more of that up here


----------

